# Looking for Spanish recipe sites



## Katherine47 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone have any good sites for spanish dishes?
Need ones that are really good home cooking


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2006)

Not sure on sites, but many of the people here probably have recipes you are looking for! Just ask!
Here's one to start with:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/spanish-chicken-dish-8970.html?highlight=spanish


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello Katherine47 - Spain is emerging into the cyber world but I've just had a look and Spanish food sites seem to be very thin on the virtual ground. You'd probably do well to buy a recipe book for general browsing. Are there any dishes you're especially interested in? I'll see if I can help.


----------



## daisy (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.travelportal.info/go_frames.php?unid=860&linkid=860

Type Spanish into the search bar.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like daisy's got it covered. No need for me at all!


----------



## Katherine47 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## mateix (Jul 17, 2006)

hi katherine 47, perhaps you´ll find some web looking for tapas,or karlos.net,there are a lot of them,since all south america to spanish.take care
jose


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 17, 2006)

Try this one - I've had some good stuff from it: 
http://www.arrakis.es/~jols/tapas/index1.html


----------



## joy25 (Jul 17, 2006)

On of the best spanish cooking websites  is www.mundorecetas.com have a look,and if language is a problem,just let me know,Im always there!Mi nick is Joy24


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 18, 2006)

One of the nice things about "ethnic" cuisine is that it is generally "home cooking". If it is any good or not I guess would be a subjective call ... 

You might explore some of the resources here to get you started.


----------



## Steve A (Jul 18, 2006)

You might try a quick google, as I'm sure you have, but here are results I've gotten:

Spanish recipes.

Having lived in Southern Spain for four years some years ago, I am really missing that food. One of my friends here is from the town next to where I lived. Whenever she goes back she's got a shopping list from me. LOL.

Also search Penelope Casas, Janet Searl or Pepita Aris. All three have great books available.

Salud y ciao,


----------

